# Wifi Hotspots in Caledon/Brampton/Mississauga?



## fugu (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi all,

As the title states, i'm looking for any hotspots (preferrably coffee shops/lounges) which offer wifi connectivity. Have done several searches on the web... found many places in Toronto, however not too many north of the city. Anyone know of some in the above areas?

Cheers,
Darren


----------

